# angelplattform selberbauen?



## Fabi_ (13. September 2009)

hi|wavey:
kann man eine angelplattform selber bauen?|kopfkrat

mfg fabi_


----------



## Angler-Flo (14. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Was meinst du mit angelplattform?


----------



## Fanne (14. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

ich gehe davon aus das es sich als solches  wie im link handelt


http://www.mosella-team.de/Rive_Sitzkiepen_2004.htm


solche sache bekommt man heutzutage für knappe 120€ schon ! aber wer braucht sowas ausser wettkampf-angler?


----------



## Fabi_ (15. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

also nach diener meinung nach fanne isch ne plattform unnötig oder?


----------



## Fanne (15. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

die frage ist doch , wofür du so eine  Sitzkiepe brauchst !

ob die für jedermann unnötig isr, sei dahin gestellt ,aber ich vermute eher sowas benutzen nur  Wettkampffischer !


----------



## Fabi_ (15. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

haste eig recht des benutzen nur so wttkampffischer.
ok ich lasses lieber mal mit ner angleplattform


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Also ich sehe damit schon öfters Leute am Rhein mit der Stippe ansitzen. Aber bei einem Preis von 120 € würde ich einen Selbstbau einer Sitzkeipe nicht starten.


----------



## Niko93 (15. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

ich würde das geld trotzdem investieren... gekauft ist es viel besser als selbst gebaut... angeln ist nicht das günstigste^^


----------



## stefano89 (15. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Also wer sagt denn, dass sowas nur Wettkampffischer benutzen? ich habe seit 2 Jahren auch eine Sitzkiepe aus der Club Line von Mosella. Macht schon mehr her, als mit nem Klappstuhl, nem Einmer und normalen Erdspießen anzusitzen. Und ist ja auch nicht nur was für Stipper, ich zB benutze sie hauptsächlich zum Feedern. Dabei ersetzt sie wie gesaht den Klappstuhl, und zugleich den Angelkoffer. Zudem kann man den sogenannten Feederarm (Rutenhalter) anbringen, eine Futterwanne, eine Köderpalette... Alles ist gleich zur Hand und Kompakter zu verstauen. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist es, wenn der Boden so hart ist, dass man keine Erdspieße reinbekommt. Zudem kann man mit den verstellbaren Füßen Bodenunebenheiten so ausgleichen, dass man auch am Hang oder auf Steinpackungen und sogar im seichten Wasser (mit einer Plattform) fischen kann.
Ich sehe darin eigentlich nur Vorteile, würde aber vom Eigenbau abraten, da es schon recht günstige aber hochwertige Modelle für um die 150€ gibt.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fabi_ (16. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

wäre eine plattform auch was für allround anlger?


----------



## stefano89 (16. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Na was verstehst du unter Allroundangler???
Wenn du meinen Post gelesen hast dann haste auch gelesen, dass ich sie zum Feedern benutze, und auch zum Stippen und Matchfischen benutzt wird. Fürs Angeln mit mehr als 2 Ruten eignet sie sich nicht, ebenso wenig fürs Angeln mit schwerem Gerät, wobei dies einen Versuch wert wäre. Dazu braucht man sowas aber nicht wirklich...
Ach ja, Spinnfischen ist auch nicht unbedingt der Einsatzzweck einer Sitzkiepe.:q
Was aber immer noch nicht geklärt ist, ob du eigentlich wirklich ne Sitzkiepe meinst oder nur die Plattform für drunter??
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fabi_ (16. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

egal
wie du shco gsagt hasch isches ja nur fürs stippen matchen un feedern.
aber fürs allround anglen isches sicherlich nicht geeignet 

mfg fabi_


----------



## stefano89 (17. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Wie ich schon gefragt habe, was verstehst du unter Allroundangeln???
Es gibt keine Angelart, die sich als Allroundangeln bezeichnen lässt, nur eine eigene Definition, was man selbst darunter versteht. Dies ist dann eine Anzahl verschiedener eigenständiger Angeltechniken. Daher kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen indem du mir sagst welche du praktizieren willst und ich dir sage, ob das machbar ist. 
Den Begriff Allroundangeln kann ich nicht so wirklich leiden#d. Das wäre wie wenn jemand sagt er sei Allroundsportler, wenn er Fussball, Tennis und Schach spielt, es gibt eben noch viel mehr und es ist Ansichtssache...


----------



## Fabi_ (17. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

sry wegen dem allroundanlgen. unter allround angeln vbersteh ich mal spinnfischen mal mit pose un naturköder, mal mit köfi am grund un paso un aml vvlt mal bissle karpfenanglen,... das versteh ich unter allroundangeln ;-D

mfg fabi_


----------



## stefano89 (17. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Na dass sich sowas zum Spinnfischen nicht unbedingt eignet dürfte ja klar sein, und ich denke für nen längeren Ansitz auf Karpfen will sich keiner auf nen harten Stuhl schnallen, dazu nimmt man lieber ne Liege oder nen bequemen Stuhl. Köfiangeln is auch ned so das Arbeitsgebiet einer Kiepe, obwohl jede der Angelarten rein theoretisch gehn würde. Is halt auch ne Sache der Ausrüstung die man dazu kauft. Will heißen der Aufbau des Rutenhalter muss variiert werden...


----------



## Fabi_ (18. September 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

ok 
dann lass ich es mim kaufen


----------



## atzelupe (10. November 2009)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

hi


ich würd auch gerne eine mit platthaben darunter haben , aber finde da nix wirklich für 100 bis 150 euro


----------



## Henno96 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Petri

Also ich wollte mir auch eine bauen habe aber noch nicht damit angefangen, da ich nicht dazu komme. Ich würde mir dann nur die plattform bauenund meine kiepe dadrauf stellen. ich würde sie bevorzugen, da man alles nahe an einen platz hat und nicht über den halben platz laufen muss. wenn ich einmal dazu komme, würde ich es soga vielleicht hier posten.


----------



## ChemieAdlershofer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Kann euch diese Sitzkiepen bloß empfehlen.
Ihr kommt bei etwa einer Steinpackung viel näher ans Wasser heran als mit einem Stuhl, sprich ihr könnt auch weiter draußen fischen, falls ihr eine Kopfrute habt (und auch nur für Kopfruten, Bolo, Feeder oder Matchangler ist meiner erachtens eine Sitzkiepe sinnvoll!)
Außerdem ist es relativ einfach zu transportieren, Tragegurt ist meist vorhanden oder noch besser ein Rad drunter.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Na dass sich sowas zum Spinnfischen nicht unbedingt eignet dürfte ja klar sein, und ich denke für nen längeren Ansitz auf Karpfen will sich keiner auf nen harten Stuhl schnallen, dazu nimmt man lieber ne Liege oder nen bequemen Stuhl. .....




Moin,

och manche sind ganz bequem muss ich sagen.
Aber stimmt auf Dauer nicht wirklich von Vorteil.

Das lohnt sich nur für's feedern bzw angeln mit der Matchrute oder Stippe.
Der Vorteil ist, dass man nah ans Wasser kann auch wenn das Ufer sehr uneben ist.
Außerdem hat man alle Sachen griffbereit die man brauch.
Ich würde nicht empfehlen so etwas zu bauen, es sei denn man hat bischn was drauf und bastelt sich eine aus Metall.
Deke aber mal das ist sehr aufwendig.


mfg Richard


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Es geht denke ich auch darum sich was selbst zu bauen.
Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit und die Fähigkeiten hat sich das Teil zu bauen,dann soll er es tun. Natürlich giebts den Fernostdreck billiger.(oder auch nicht) Ich gieße mir zb. Rapfenbleie selbst,obwohl es die Teile billiger zu kaufen giebt.
Ich denke das man auf "der Selbstgebauten" Plattform mit Stolz sitzen kann.#6

PS. Stefano du kommst mir ein wenig Agressiv rüber|bigeyes mit deiner Meinung.


----------



## Henno96 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Also wenn ich mir eine baue dann natürlich auch aus stark alu da mein Vater schlosser ist und ir eine eigene Werkstatt haben und ich nicht sehr unerfahren bin habe ich kein problem


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

Moin

Ich habe mir eine bauen lassen,mit Stark Alu,Rive- Beinverschlüsse anschweißen lassen usw usw usw.

Ist ne xxxl Platte geworden,plus die Rive-Beinverschlüsse....etc.hat mich die Platte gut 800€ gekostet,mit großen Rad,Haltern zum schieben der Platte usw.

Dafür ist es keine von der Stange hat halt spezi.ausführungen/anbauteile.

Das ist jetzt paar Jahre her,heute würd ich mir für 300€ ne Berliner Platte kaufen,nicht aber nochmal eine bauen lassen.

Aluschweißen ist halt nicht billig,dazu das Material usw.ruck zuck sind 500-600€ zusammen,und dann noch ca.200€ Schweißarbeiten.

Da ist ne Berliner in xxxl billiger und genauso gut verarbeitet.

|wavey:


----------



## Henno96 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angelplattform selberbauen?*

also ich kann das alles umsonst zu hause machen ist mir klar das dass nicht jeder machen kann aber wenn ich soweit bin dann stelle ich auf jeden falll einmal fotos rein


----------

